# Wifeys Micra...Help Please



## Jinxd (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello People

I'm new to the forum and really need some advice please.Dont know if i'm in the right place but howsever here goes.
My wifes 1999 Micra wouldn't start today after a short run into town.There is no spark and it's equipped with a Nissan anti theft system (immobiliser) ,which i think may be the problem...is this likely ?.If so is there anything i can do without having to hand over a bunch of money to the garage ?.It's Sunday tomorrow so if i knew what to try i'd have a go at it.
Many thanks for any advice received........ :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you may have some trouble finding help for a micra here... not too many members with them i bet... what kind of engine is in the car, how big etc? maybe we can try and diagnose the problem... does it turn over at all, any lights or sounds?


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Here's the best forum to ask something about Micras: http://www.micra.org.uk/forums.php

Go to K11 section and post your question there, I'm sure you'll get solution


----------



## Jinxd (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys.....i've towed it to the garage,am convinced now that its the immobiliser so no point in wasting time messing about with it.Immobilisers ae completely new to me so this time i'll leave it to the experts.....  
bLANKGAZE I know what you mean ...    Micras are not exactly  
But i did say it was wifey's..............  
Tee Koo..... :cheers: 
I'll go there for future reference.
Slainte


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Jinxd said:


> Tee Koo..... :cheers:
> I'll go there for future reference.


No problem  
Welcome to the MSC!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Wifey?*



Jinxd said:


> Hello People
> 
> I'm new to the forum and really need some advice please.


My advice, don't call her wifey! Unless you like to sleep in your car.


----------



## Jinxd (Mar 12, 2005)

*WIFEYS CAR*

Sukebegigi
I never do ....to her face  
Anyway for anyone interested .i towed it to the garage and they couldn't find the problem either.....they ended up replacing the whole distributor unit (which they say is a sealed unit) €700 for a new one but managed to get a 2nd hand one for €75.......they charged vat on it though and also charged to €60 to fit it....is there any such thing as an honest garage ??????? :thumbdwn:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow......


isn't 700 euros like a couple hundred over a thousand bucks?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Wow......
> 
> 
> isn't 700 euros like a couple hundred over a thousand bucks?


I think 700 euros is more like 700 bucks canadian which is something like 500 or 550.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> I think 700 euros is more like 700 bucks canadian which is something like 500 or 550.


700 euros is like 1300 us dollars, and i dint mean micras werent cool ,i like em... im just saying there arent many people on here familiar with them...


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Actually, 700 euros is about 910-920 dollars...

By the way, distributor to E15ET engine would have cost 664 euros here in Finland, but I also managed to get second hand part - by 50 euros... 
Now my E15ET Micra is running well again


----------



## Jinxd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Yeah guys €700 is about 920 dollars.......you could buy a better car for that right ?   
Anyway i's done now so thats the main thing....would have been a long weekend trying to fix it though....sealed units ...i hate em :thumbdwn: 
Blaze....whos that on your avatar ?????????? Whoa  :cheers:


----------

